# Aqauero 5.0 offiziell vorgestellt



## Black Goblin (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ab Anfang März Gibts das Neue Aquaero 5 von Aqua Computer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Gehts zum Beitrag im Offiziellen Forum: 

Neu: aquaero 5
Auf Youtube gibts ne kleine Demo zur Neuen Steuerung (leider nicht vertont)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjlC58W3v3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. Januar 2011)

geil geil geil  da muss ich dann gleich etwas Geld beiseite legen


----------



## AeroX (28. Januar 2011)

Ja sehr geiles Teil, das stimmt!  
Müsst ich mir auch mal so ne Steuerung zulegen, aber erstmal informieren was man damit alles so machen kann 

mfg 

edit: Der wasserkühler dafür ist ja mal geil


----------



## cabbo (28. Januar 2011)

WOW, und vorallem zu diesen Preisen.
Werd ich mir warscheinlich zulegen


----------



## Dark-Blood (28. Januar 2011)

Weiß einer ob die Software dann fürs 4er auch verfügbar sein wird? 
Dann bräuchte ich nämlich nicht aufrüsten. Finde die neue Software total geil.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Januar 2011)

Nach und nach werden alle Geräte über die neue Software regelbar sein.


----------



## Black Goblin (29. Januar 2011)

Har einer nen Plan wie der IMG-Code hier geht ?

ich kreigs iwie nicht auf die Kette ....


----------



## ATB (29. Januar 2011)

Das P/L-Verhältnis klingt ja wahnsinnig verlockend  Hoffentlich gibts einen PCGH-Test.
Das neue Kleid der aquasuite sieht einfach hammermäßig aus.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Januar 2011)

Die Tatsache, dass die Steuerung einer Wasserkühlung nun auch mit Wasser gekühlt wird/werden kann find ich schon irgendwie witzig. Aus P/L-Sicht ist das Gerät aber einfach top!


----------



## Acid (29. Januar 2011)

Hier mal noch einige nützliche Informationen von sebastian aus dem aquacomputer Forum:

LcdHype/Updates:
Es wird nur eine Unterstützung für das aquaero 5 geben. Das aquaero 4 wird natürlich weiterhin mit Firmware updates + aquasuite Updates versorgt werden, aber es werden keine neuen Features implementiert werden.

Die Tastatur ist im QWERTY Layout, aber wenn man auf Y drückt, kommt auch Y raus . Also eigentlich kein Problem.

Es wird keine anderen Displayfarben geben. Da dieses LCD speziell für uns gefertigt wird.

Die Firmware ist von den Texten noch nicht final. Da werden noch einige Texte geändert Menüpunkte verschoben und hier und da Fehler behoben.
Die aquasuite werden Wir noch einmal gesondert vorstellen und eure Vorschläge mit in das neue Konzept mit einfließen lassen - das betrifft auch das "bunte" Design.


----------



## watercooled (29. Januar 2011)

Finde das Dingen irgendwie hässlich... Das 4.0 war schöner! 
Hoofen wir mal das die neue Aquasuite auch mit den alten Geräten zusammenarbeitet!

mfg


----------



## Acid (29. Januar 2011)

Das alte war schöner?! Schau dir doch mal die Pro-Version an, sieht fast so aus wie 4.0 nur mit fast den gleichen funktionen wie die xt variante und eben dem 10000x besseren Display.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2011)

Ja das war schöner. Ich fand es einfach schön Schlicht, mit wenig gehabe dran...

mfg


----------



## Happyplace4190 (30. Januar 2011)

schaut sehr gut aus .. was wirds kosten ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Januar 2011)

Schau mal in den Aqua Computer Shop.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2011)

Hier vom Hersteller-Shop.


----------



## Black Goblin (30. Januar 2011)

Happyplace4190 schrieb:
			
		

> was wirds kosten ?



Hier die Preise: 



			
				Aqua Computer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben die Preisgestaltung für das aquaero 5 so günstig wie möglich gestaltet. Der Einstieg beginnt wieder mit dem LT für nun unglaubliche *59,90€* (30€ günstiger als das aquaero 4 !). Das aquaero 5 PRO folgt mit *119,90€* und das XT mit *159,90€*. Die aquaremote und eine passive Luftkühlung sind beim XT bereits im Preis enthalten.


----------



## Musikfreak (30. Januar 2011)

An sich genial aber was bringt einem das LT wenn nichtmal ein Bildschirm dabei ist ?

M.f.G yannik


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Januar 2011)

Der Bildschirm ist nur Spielerei du kannst mit der Lt genauso alles regeln und steuern wie mit den anderen auch nur das halt kein extra Bildschirm dabei ist.

Bsp. Logitech G110, G510 und G19 alles voll funktionsfähige Tastaturen nur das die Teureren halt nen Bildschirm haben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Januar 2011)

Musikfreak schrieb:


> An sich genial aber was bringt einem das LT wenn nichtmal ein Bildschirm dabei ist ?
> 
> M.f.G yannik


Genau dabei geht bei einem LT doch, das kein Display dabei und somit ne güstige AE Version ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

Musikfreak schrieb:


> An sich genial aber was bringt einem das LT wenn nichtmal ein Bildschirm dabei ist ?
> 
> M.f.G yannik



Eine (&$/)$§=(((-geile Lüftersteuerung mit einem nie gesehenen Funktionsumfang für <60€?

Ganz ehrlich: Das Aquaero war ja bislang schon ziemlich gut, aber bei dem neuen Angebot können die Mitberwerber einfach nur einpacken und nach Hause gehen. Das Ding hat mehr Leistung als ein Kaze Master, mehr Möglichkeiten als ein FOM, ist billiger als ein T-Balancer und allen meilenweit vorraus, was die Software, die Integration, die Erweiterbarkeit,... angeht.


----------



## Shoggy (31. Januar 2011)

*@Dark-Blood:* ja, die neue aquasuite wird auch mit dem aquaero 4 funktionieren. Evtl. aber nicht gleich zu Beginn da wir uns natürlich jetzt erstmal auf das aquaero 5 konzentrieren.

edit: har, ich hab ein wenig zu revidieren. Es werden nur die Übersichten mit dem Alten funktionieren. Einstellungen werden in die neue aquasuite nicht mehr einfließen da hier der Aufwand zu hoch ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Januar 2011)

Mit 1,65A pro Lüfterkanal sollte sie doch stark genug sein um eine Laing zu steuern?
Wenn ja wäre die LT Variante echt sehr interessant für den Preis


----------



## Shoggy (31. Januar 2011)

Ja, das reicht für 2 Laing Pumpen. Allerdings nur wenn die Endstufen gekühlt sind. Der kleine Wasserkühler wäre in dem Fall sehr zu empfehlen. Mit nur einer Pumpe sollte auch der Passivkühler reichen sofern es im Gehäuse nicht übermäßig warm ist.

edit: eine D5 läuft übrigens auch dran.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (31. Januar 2011)

Edit: shoggy war schneller

Ich bin richtig froh, dass ich der versuchung widerstanden hab mir ein heatmaster oder aquaero 4 zu kaufen  da hätt ich mir dann gewaltig in den hintern gebissen

Ps: die unterschiede zwischen pro und xt sind die berührungssensitiven tasten, der passivkühler und die fernbedienung im lieferumfang der xt?
Wenn sonst kein unterschied ist hol ich mir die pro+wasserkühler+fernbedienung (die knöpfchen reichen mir)


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Januar 2011)

Also warm ist es nicht dann sollte der passive Kühler reichen für  meine Laing DDC(ohne Plus).

Gibt es bei der LT Variante dann ein Halter womit ich es im Laufwerksschacht befestigen kann oder was meint Ihr mit Montagematerial?

@VVeisserRabe
Die Pumpenkanäle sind speziell für die AquastreamXT und Eheimpumpen da diese mit Wechselspannung laufen.


----------



## Black Goblin (31. Januar 2011)

Hey Shoggy, ich habe mir eben das Datenblatt mal genauer angeschaut. 

Stimmt es daß man das LT nicht nachträglich zum Pro oder XT  Aufrüsten (Halterung;Bildschirm;Blende nachkaufen)kann wegen fehlendem Infarrotsender ?

und somit das Aquaremoute nicht nutzen kann ?


----------



## Musikfreak (31. Januar 2011)

Mich würd mal interessieren ob die Blende mit den 3 LEDs wie bei dem Video auch dabei ist oder irgendwas extra ist

Yannik


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Januar 2011)

Die Blende darunter ist was anderes und gehört nicht zum Aquaero
Aqua Computer Webshop - Einbaublende für poweradjust 2 USB, Edelstahl gebürstet 53084


----------



## Shoggy (31. Januar 2011)

*@VVeisserRabe:* im Prinzip sind das die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen den Geräten. Beim aquaero XT hast du unten noch die Leiste mit den 4 frei konfigurierbaren Hotkeys, die das Pro nicht hat.

*@Soldat0815:* momentan liefern wir beim LT nur die Abstandsbolzen mit um die Platine irgendwo im Gehäuse zu befestigen. Mehr ist bei dem Preis auch einfach nicht mehr drin 
Vielleicht gibt es hier später nochmal ein kleines Montagekit als Zubehör. Generell kannst du auf Anfrage auch die seitlichen Halterungen bekommen um das ganze in einem Laufwerksschacht zu montieren.

*@Black Goblin:* sagen wir es mal so, eine Aufrüstung zu Pro oder XT ist generell möglich, aber es steht derzeit noch nicht fest ob wir das anbieten werden. Das liegt hauptsächlich im derzeitigen Preisschema begründet. Sollte es solche Upgrade-Kits mal geben kann ich jetzt schon sagen, dass sie sehr teuer werden. Die IR-Logik wiederum ist Bestandteil des Displays.


----------



## Dark-Blood (31. Januar 2011)

Shoggy schrieb:


> *@Dark-Blood:* ja, die neue aquasuite wird auch mit dem aquaero 4 funktionieren. Evtl. aber nicht gleich zu Beginn da wir uns natürlich jetzt erstmal auf das aquaero 5 konzentrieren.
> 
> edit: har, ich hab ein wenig zu revidieren. Es werden nur die Übersichten mit dem Alten funktionieren. Einstellungen werden in die neue aquasuite nicht mehr einfließen da hier der Aufwand zu hoch ist.



Das heißt die Funktion das man den Lüfterverlauf anlegen kann wie man möchte wird es nicht geben?

Das ist wirklich schade -> wünsche mir eine Alt gegen Neu Rabattaktion XD


----------



## Shoggy (31. Januar 2011)

Die Möglichkeit wird es sowieso nicht geben weil das Firmware ist und da sind wir bereits beim Maximum was machbar ist mit dem aquaero 4. Ich denke mal wer ein aquaero der ersten Stunde hat und mal betrachtet wohin sich die Firmware und vor allem die Software in den letzten 7 Jahren entwickelt hat kann sich eigentlich freuen, was wir da ohne Zusatzkosten noch rausgeholt haben.

Zur Erinnerung. So sah mal die erste Software aus, die im Vergleich zu heute ja quasi fast gar nichts konnte 

Auf der anderen Seite kann man sich sicher sein, dass das beim aquaero 5 ähnlich verlaufen wird und man auch hier über Jahre hinweg mit Neuerungen rechnen darf


----------



## Black Goblin (31. Januar 2011)

Shoggy schrieb:


> *@Black Goblin:* sagen wir es mal so, eine Aufrüstung zu Pro oder XT ist generell möglich, aber es steht derzeit noch nicht fest ob wir das anbieten werden. Das liegt hauptsächlich im derzeitigen Preisschema begründet. Sollte es solche Upgrade-Kits mal geben kann ich jetzt schon sagen, dass sie sehr teuer werden. Die IR-Logik wiederum ist Bestandteil des Displays.




Schade ... 

Dann werd ich mir wohl doch das XT kaufen, das wird dann im März recht schmerhaft für meine Greldbörse. Aber dann hat man eben was vernünftiges. 


Denn gerade die sache mit den Aquaremoute finde ich total geil.


----------



## Shoggy (31. Januar 2011)

Schade trifft es nicht unbedingt. Ein nachträgliches Upgrade dürfte ohnehin teuer werden als ein direkt gekauftes Pro oder XT.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2011)

Jetzt noch die Differenz XT zu LT einzeln verkaufen und iMon kann auch endgültig einpacken.


----------



## miagi.pl (5. Februar 2011)

Fast genau die selbe Fernbedinung hatte ich bei meinem Archos ... hat gut funktioniert so btw


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die Differenz XT zu LT einzeln verkaufen und iMon kann auch endgültig einpacken.



Die Ansteuerung fürs Display würde ich mal auf der Platine erwarten - abgesehen von den hohen Kosten (s.o.) wäre so ein Upgrade also allein nicht funktional.

Aber je nachdem, wie bandbreitenstark das Ding ist, wäre ein zweites oder gar Dual-Slot-Display vielleicht eine tolle Idee für eine weitere Aquabus-Erweiterung (sowohl für LT als auch PRO/XT).
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat Inno sowas in der Art (komplett mit Touch-Unterstützung) sogar mal auf ner Messe rumgezeigt (die Einträge in der FOM-Software gibts bis heute), aber dann nie rausgebracht. (Vielleicht haben sie keinen Hersteller einer "Spezial"anfertigung gefunden, sondern hätten was normales verkaufen müssen?  )


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2011)

Kommt ganz drauf an wie die Platine aufgebaut ist.
Wenn man den Bildschirm samt Bauteilen für dessen Ansteuerung weglassen kann, warum nicht auch eine Variante mit Display und IR aber ohne Lüftercontroller eben für den HTPC Markt bringen(für zwei S-Flex 800 weiter runter auf 5V gedrosselt brauch ich wirklich kein Aquaero)?
Wenn natürlich die Platine immer komplett bestückt ist und beim LT wirklich nur das Display selbst fehlt macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## kero81 (6. Februar 2011)

Anfangs hat mir die neue AE rein Optisch garnicht gefallen, jedoch habe ich mich jetzt mal etwas über sie informiert und ich muss sagen das ich schwer begeistert bin. Da habt ihr echt was feines entwickelt!


----------



## Taitan (6. Februar 2011)

Optisch ist es nicht mein Fall. Das schwarze Aquaero 4 mit VFD hat so irgendwie was cooles...Understatement halt.


----------



## klcolombo (6. Februar 2011)

das Teil ist schon in sich geil... keine frage, aber.... aus erfahrung weiß ich schon jetzt daß es nur reine Werbung, Verkaufsstrategi, Wahnsinn, Überflüssig, und Teuer ist...... 

ich besitze den Aquaero (Firmware v4.22a) und sehe da kein bedarf was zu ändern, ist alles was man braucht ist da.....  (zumindest das wichtigste)

Av-Reciver zu steuern, hallo.... wer braucht das, wenn ich eine habe dann steuer ich ihn selber....oder ???

das sind wieder sachen dazugekommen die nur etwa 10% Kundschaft anspricht... also totaler unsinn...der rest sind mitläufer die nichts mit den neue Sachen anfagne können...

ausserdem, wer schaut wirklich auf den Display von Aquaero.... ich... nicht viel.... und von bekannten gehört auch nicht viel.... also die neuen ideen auf display darzustellen...schöne sache, aber nichts besonderes...... 
ich finde die bisher Software SUPER, hat alles, zeigt alles, hat wichtige sachen zu verstellen, alles was man wirklich braucht...

Habe selber Wasserkühlung und benutze fast alle Elemente, Sensoren von Aquaero und es reicht,... super Software, super Hardware...aber jetzt sich das neue zu holen....quatsch

Wer neu kein hat... keine frage... sofort kaufen... man macht kein fehler, super geiles Gerät, empfehle ich jedem... und der Support ist KLASSE !!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn natürlich die Platine immer komplett bestückt ist und beim LT wirklich nur das Display selbst fehlt macht es keinen Sinn.



Zumindest beim bisherigen Aquaero war das so, bei Konkurrenzprodukten auch.
Jede andere Lösung dürfte deutlich aufwendiger sein, da es afaik keine direkten USB-LCD Controller gibt. Damit das Display einzeln ansteuerbar ist, müsste es also mehre Chips und eigene Controller enthalten, umgekehrt müsste das Aquaero die auszugebenen Informationen erst in USB umwandeln.

Aber wenn viel Interesse besteht, wäre es vielleicht interessant, einen reinen USB-LCD&IR-Controller zu fertigen und getrennt mit dem Display zu vermarkten. Wenn man dem zusätzlich einen Aquabus verpasst, könnte er zusammen mit XT Ultra und/oder poweradjust auch individuell zu einem Aquaero XT light aufgerüstet werden. 




klcolombo schrieb:


> das Teil ist schon in sich geil... keine frage, aber.... aus erfahrung weiß ich schon jetzt daß es nur reine Werbung, Verkaufsstrategi, Wahnsinn, Überflüssig, und Teuer ist......



Der XT ggf. schon, aber die LT Ausführung hat einen gnadenlos niedrigen Preis. Hätte ich keinen FOM (und Lüfter auf meiner Wakü  ), hätte ich schon bestellt.



> ich besitze den Aquaero (Firmware v4.22a) und sehe da kein bedarf was zu ändern, ist alles was man braucht ist da.....  (zumindest das wichtigste)



Wenn man 80% der Funktionalität schon hat, dann lohnt sich ein Neukauf natürlich nicht 



> Av-Reciver zu steuern, hallo.... wer braucht das, wenn ich eine habe dann steuer ich ihn selber....oder ???



Wieso sollte man, wenn man nicht muss?
Für mich wäre es das i-Tüpfelchen, wenn sich auf einen Knopfdruck alles selbstständig an/aus/umschalten würde.



> das sind wieder sachen dazugekommen die nur etwa 10% Kundschaft anspricht... also totaler unsinn...der rest sind mitläufer die nichts mit den neue Sachen anfagne können...



Nunja. Neu sind im wesentlichen das bessere Display (sicherlich gut. Die bisherigen Zweizeiler sind imho kaum besser, als kein Display), die höhere Ausgangsleistung (definitiv ein dicker Pluspunkt), die native USB-Einbindung (sowas hätte ich auch gern. Oder zumindest einen Hibernate-tauglichen COM-Port-Treiber), die IR Schnittstelle (zugegeben: Nische. Aber auch teuer?) und die Software (Stückkosten: 0 Cent)
Die lange Featureliste resultiert ja primär aus letzterer und beinhaltet imho eine nette Reihe von Optionen. (Trennung von Sensor, Regler und Lüftern z.B. bieten andere schon lange)



> ausserdem, wer schaut wirklich auf den Display von Aquaero.... ich... nicht viel.... und von bekannten gehört auch nicht viel.... also die neuen ideen auf display darzustellen...schöne sache, aber nichts besonderes......
> ich finde die bisher Software SUPER, hat alles, zeigt alles, hat wichtige sachen zu verstellen, alles was man wirklich braucht...



Deswegen ist der niedrige Preis des neuen LT ja schon so schön 
Ich persönlich nutze mein Display auch fast nur, wenn der Rechner abgestürzt ist oder ich einen laufenden Benchmark nicht stören möchte.


----------



## hfb (6. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte seinerzeit eine Lüftersteuerung, die sich über Software steuern lässt. Habe lange gesucht, aber die einzige nicht nur sinnvolle sondern tatsächlich fast perfekte Lösung war das Aquaero.

Das neue LT hat ja einen absoluten Kampfpreis.


----------



## Slipknot79 (6. Februar 2011)

Coole Sache, sind die Display-Infos schon verfügbar (wie im Video zu sehen) oder muss man da selbst was frickeln?


----------



## Sumpfig (6. Februar 2011)

nettes Teil, aber mal ehrlich...

Für mich zählt bei einer Lüftersteuerung nur eins: 
Einmal einstellen und dann will ich von diesem Ding nur noch was mitbekommen, wenns Probleme gibt.
Hab jetzt seit 6,5 Jahren nen Fom Pro und der kümmert sich um Durchfluss und Wassertemperatur.
Bekomme von dem Ding nur was mit, wenn er im Sommer beim Zocken die Lüfter hochregelt. Ansosten wird er sich lautstark melden oder gleich den Rechner runterfahren - das er das auch macht, hab ich natürlich getestet und wird nach grösseren Hardwareumbauten auch immer wieder überprüft.

Und das kann auch der kleinste der Aqueros...

Aber ne nette Spielerei. Frag mich nur, wie die das zu diesem Preis machen können. Bis da allein die Entwicklungskosten wieder drin sind.

Wobei der Anfang des Aquero war ziemlich übel. Die erste Version war totaler Schrott (die PWM Steuerung zickte ziemlich rum und wurde bei der zweiten Generation durch was vernünftiges ersetzt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere) und die Käufer waren Betatester, die auch noch für dieses Privileg zahlen mussten. Ist inzwischen aber wohl (hoffentlich) nicht mehr so.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Februar 2011)

> Aber ne nette Spielerei. Frag mich nur, wie die das zu diesem Preis machen können. Bis da allein die Entwicklungskosten wieder drin sind.


z.b. mit dem Extras wie derschwarzen Blende, Passiv- & Wasserkühler etc


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> Aber ne nette Spielerei. Frag mich nur, wie die das zu diesem Preis machen können. Bis da allein die Entwicklungskosten wieder drin sind.



Ich sag mal:
Quasi-Monopol. Abgesehen vom FOM Pro, der kaum mehr als das Aquaero 4 bietet (Softwareseitig eher weniger) und mehr als das 5 XT kostet, gibt es oberhalb des Scythe Kaze Server keinen ernstzunehmenden Mitberwerber am Lüftersteuerungsmarkt. Entsprechend hoch sollten die Stückzahlen für Aquacomputer ausfallen, so dass die Entwicklungskosten pro Stück im akzeptablen Rahmen bleiben. Die Stückkosten dürften, s.o. nicht wesentlich höher sein, als bei den alten Modellen.


----------



## Shoggy (6. Februar 2011)

*@Olstyle:* die Hauptplatine ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil zur Ansteuerung des Displays. Das wird es also nicht einzeln geben. In der Firmware steckt zudem eine Art kleiner Grafiktreiber, der hier einige wesentliche Aufgaben für die Displayausgabe übernimmt. Darunter auch eine Auswertung welche Bereiche des Displays überhaupt aktualisiert werden müssen und welche nicht. Wir schieben da nicht wie so manch anderer permanent den gesamten Inhalt immer wieder neu aufs Display.

*@klcolombo:* natürlich kannst du deine Geräte auch selber steuern, aber wir verfolgen da eine ganz andere Idee. Du könntest auf der Fernbedienung eine einzelne Taste drücken, die dann ganz im Logitech Harmony Stil mehrere Aktionen auslöst. So könnte der Media-Player starten, dein Fernseher geht an und die Anlage stellt sich auf deine Wohlfühllautstärke ein. Dass das gemessen an der Gesamtzahl der Käufer nur wenige nutzen werden ist schon klar, aber es hatte auf den Preis des Geräts keinen maßgeblichen Einfluss, so dass wir es natürlich einbauen wenn wir damit auch ganz neue Käuferschichten erreichen können. Gerade dieses aquaero werden auch viele kaufen, die mit Wasserkühlung rein gar nichts am Hut haben.

Wer kein Display braucht muss auch keines mitkaufen. Die LT Version ist mit rund 60 Euro wohl wirklich mehr als fair im Preis bemessen.

*@Slipknot79:* abgesehen vom Equalizer (extern über LCD Hype zugespielt) ist im Video alles, was zu sehen ist, direkt im Gerät drin. Du musst da also nichts mehr basteln. Sollten wir irgendwann mal wieder zu viel Zeit haben (*träum*) lies sich auch ein Editor erstellen um die ganzen Ausgaben selber zu gestalten. Mit einem solchen Editor arbeiten wir bereits, aber in der Form wäre der für den normalen Kunden nicht zumutbar da das ganze doch sehr kryptisch anmutet  Für uns ist es aber eine riesige Erleichterung und Zeitersparnis.

*@Sumpfig:* wenn man so wie wir von A bis Z alles im eigenen Haus entwickelt sind die Entwicklungskosten noch überschaubar. Lässt man wiederum bei anderen extern entwickeln wird es natürlich schnell teuer und vor allem ist man völlig unflexibel da jede Erweiterung und Änderung (selbst Bug-Fixes) wieder Kosten nach sich ziehen. Mitunter vielleicht auch ein Grund warum man bei anderen so selten Updates sieht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

Shoggy schrieb:


> Mitunter vielleicht auch ein Grund warum man bei anderen so selten Updates sieht



Sagt jemand, der 7 Jahre lang fast identische Hardware verkauft hat 
(auf der anderen Seite sollte man nicht vergessen, dass bei einer komplett selbst entwickelten Lüftersteuerung sowas wie das TCC rauskommen kann. Ähh - oder auch nicht  )


----------



## Sumpfig (6. Februar 2011)

Shoggy schrieb:


> *@Sumpfig:* wenn man so wie wir von A bis Z alles im eigenen Haus entwickelt sind die Entwicklungskosten noch überschaubar. Lässt man wiederum bei anderen extern entwickeln wird es natürlich schnell teuer und vor allem ist man völlig unflexibel da jede Erweiterung und Änderung (selbst Bug-Fixes) wieder Kosten nach sich ziehen. Mitunter vielleicht auch ein Grund warum man bei anderen so selten Updates sieht



Selten? Meine FOM Pro Software ist 6 Jahre alt, die Firmware 5...
Allerdings kann sie alles was ich brauche, auch wenn die Oberfläche etwas antiquiert ist.
Innovatek hat wohl seine Prioritäten verlagert und konzentriert sich auf andere Geschäftsbereiche.


Wäre das Forum von AC vor 7 Jahren etwas professioneller gewesen, dann würde jetzt vermutlich ein Aquero in meinem PC werkeln. Aber wie die damals mit potentiellen Kunden umgegangen sind, die mal etwas kritischer nachgefragt haben, grenzte schon an unverschämtheit. Man hatte das Gefühl, das sich dort nur grossmäulige Kiddies rumtreiben. Zuviele kritische Fragen und man wurde aus dem Forum geschmissen.
Hab die dann von meiner Liste gestrichen.
Da es die immer noch gibt, hat es sich wohl hoffentlich gebessert und sie sind erwachsen geworden.

Aber der erste, extrem negative Eindruck ist bei mir haften geblieben.


----------



## Shoggy (6. Februar 2011)

*@ruyven_macaran:* das mit den Updates bezog sich auch auf die Software sowie Firmware. Da liegen zwischen den ersten Versionen bis zum heutigen Stand wohl Welten 

*@Sumpfig:* ich bin unschuldig  Bin erst seit ~3,5 Jahren dabei und in der Zeit ist keiner geflogen wegen solcher Sachen. Wer gelöscht wird muss schon ordentlich Mist bauen oder eben ein Spam-Bot sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> Selten? Meine FOM Pro Software ist 6 Jahre alt, die Firmware 5...
> Allerdings kann sie alles was ich brauche,



Also so rudimentäre Funktionen wie "funktioniert nach Stand-By/Ruhezustand noch" wären schon schön. Oder wie wäre es mit Fehlermeldungen, die einem auch sagen, welches Gerät außerhalb der Specs liegt?
Von so Kleinigkeiten wie einer Mehrpunktkalibration oder Konfiguration der Anzeige via Software mal ganz zu schweigen.



> Aber wie die damals mit potentiellen Kunden umgegangen sind, die mal etwas kritischer nachgefragt haben, grenzte schon an unverschämtheit. Man hatte das Gefühl, das sich dort nur grossmäulige Kiddies rumtreiben. Zuviele kritische Fragen und man wurde aus dem Forum geschmissen.
> Hab die dann von meiner Liste gestrichen.




Du bist wegen zweifelhaften Umgang mit kritischen Fragen zu Inno gegangen?
Das muss wohl wirklich übel gewesen sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du bist wegen zweifelhaften Umgang mit kritischen Fragen zu Inno gegangen?
> Das muss wohl wirklich übel gewesen sein.



Vorallemn da Inno nicht anders agiert wenn man mal kritische Sachen bei ihnen im Forum anspricht, da wirds auch gleich gelöscht


----------



## VVeisserRabe (7. Februar 2011)

Beim preis der lt version gibts keinen grund mehr sich ein heatmaster zu kaufen (zumindest beim jetzigen preisunterschied)

Edit: wegen dem display editor, könnt man bei eurem tool nicht schnell mit visual basic ne nette maske drübermachen? (Bei manchen cad programmen mit denen ich mich bisher beruflich rumschlagen musste wars wohl auch nicht mehr )


----------



## Shoggy (7. Februar 2011)

Das Tool hat natürlich eine grafische Oberfläche, das ist kein Kommandozeilen Tool *g*, aber den internen Aufbau könnte niemand nachvollziehen der die Entwicklung nicht von Anfang an mitgemacht hat. Für Aussenstehende wirkt das wahrscheinlich wie eine riesige Baumstruktur ohne Anfang und Ende. Die Objekte selber werden über bestimmte Funktionen und Parameter verknüpft und eingebunden - das ganze teilweise auch noch untereinander verschachtelt. Da muss man schon wirklich gezielt wissen, was man da tut.

Das müssten wir für den Endkunden nochmal anders aufbauen und vor allem auch anders strukturieren. Das ist definitiv nichts, was man mal eben schnell nebenher macht.


----------



## Schnibbel (11. Februar 2011)

Ich bin Luftkühler und habe von der Aqauero und deren Software keinen Plan.
Kann die Software der Steuerung auch die temperaturen der Platine auslesen wie es z.B. Everest macht?
Oder müssen die Lüfter über im Case verteilte Temperatursensoren gesteuert werden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sind genau das die virtuellen Sensoren:
Die Aquasuite-Software kann, genau wie Everest, interne Sensoren von Board, Graka, CPU,... auslesen und diese dem Aquaero mitteilen, der dann danach die Lüfter regelt.
(afaik ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal - und zwar ein deutlich nützlicheres als die Tastatur. Alle bisherigen Steuerungen regeln nur nach ihren eigenen Sensoren, was bei CPU-Kühlern ein Problem mit der Anbringung bedeutet.)


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2011)

Kann mCubed auch(mit Speedfan oder Motherboardmonitor als Proxy), ist aber nichts desto trotz eine gute Idee.


----------



## Schnibbel (13. Februar 2011)

Das ist natürlich die Optimale Lösung und gegenüber jeder anderen Steuerung die ihre halbgaren temperaturen über im Case verteilte Sensoren bezieht vorzuziehen.
Wenn die wärmeren Tage kommen werde ich dann mal ein paar Taler investieren.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2011)

Ich persönlich könnte so eine Funktion nutzen, tue es aber nicht.
Was mich zum steuern interessiert ist nämlich die Temperatur im Gehäuse und die im Wasser. Beides geht so oder so nur mit zusätzlichen Sensoren("Case Temp" vom Mobo kann immer nur die Platinenoberfläche sein).
Außerdem wird die Steuerung auf die Art vom Betriebssystem und einem Zusatzprogramm abhängig, kann also nicht mehr 100%ig autark arbeiten.

Für Luftkühler macht das natürlich etwas mehr Sinn, da will man schließlich direkt abhängig von CPU und GPU-Temperatur die entsprechenden Lüfter regeln.


----------



## Timmynator (13. Februar 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> I
> Außerdem wird die Steuerung auf die Art vom Betriebssystem und einem Zusatzprogramm abhängig, kann also nicht mehr 100%ig autark arbeiten.



(Vorsicht, gefährliches Halbwissen eines Wakü-Unerfahrenen)

Ist sie das nicht eigentlich immer? Die meisten Steuerungen werden doch über eine Zusatzsoftware konfiguriert, oder?


----------



## SonicNoize (13. Februar 2011)

Das Ding kann ja bald mehr als der PC... Sieht klasse aus.

Da steht was von PID-Regler in der Beschreibung, inwiefern kann man den einstellen? Kann ich da einen Temperatursensor festlegen, dem einen Sollwert zuweisen und diesen dann mit einem oder mehreren Lüftern gleichzeitig regeln? Mit Verzugszeit, Proportionalbeiwert und so zeug  Oder gibts mal ein Foto vom Parameter-Setup


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2011)

Timmynator schrieb:


> (Vorsicht, gefährliches Halbwissen eines Wakü-Unerfahrenen)
> 
> Ist sie das nicht eigentlich immer? Die meisten Steuerungen werden doch über eine Zusatzsoftware konfiguriert, oder?


Konfigurieren ≠ Betreiben. Natürlich werden die Einstellungen erst einmal per USB übertragen, dann arbeiten Steuerungen wie FOM, Aquaero, BigNG oder Heatmaster aber vollkommen autark. 
Das bedeutet sie laufen schon beim Rechnerstart und es stört auch nicht wenn man sie unter dem eigentlich eingesetzten Betriebssystem überhaupt nicht ansprechen könnte(Linux).


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Februar 2011)

Das AE kann man sogar über's Display (wenn vorhanden) konfigurieren.


----------



## exa (13. Februar 2011)

wird es auch Alu Blenden geben, oder nur Edelstahl???


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Februar 2011)

Silberne Alublenden wird es nicht geben. Die musste selber anfertigen (lassen).


----------



## Timmynator (13. Februar 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Konfigurieren ≠ Betreiben.



Danke, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht. Hast natürlich recht...


----------



## Bierverkoster (14. Februar 2011)

mal eine Frage:
wieviel Lüfter von den be quiet silent wings pure 120mm kann ich per  Y-Kabel ein einen Kanal vom aquaero 5 machen. Sind 6 Lüfter schon zuviel  oder kann ich sogar 9 Stück an einen Kanal anschließen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Februar 2011)

Rechne einfach die Leistung der Lüfter zusammen.


----------



## Bierverkoster (14. Februar 2011)

hm....und wie mach ich das....also bei elektrosachen bin ich nicht so der pro 
laut herstellerseite ist für den lüfter folgendes angegeben:
                                                         Nennspannung
 12.0

 Anlaufspannung
 4.0

 Arbeitsspannungsbereich
 4 ~ 14

 Arbeitsstrom
 0.09

 Nennstrom
 0.09

 Leistungsaufnahme (W)
 1.08

hoffe ihr könnt mir nochmal helfen.......


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Februar 2011)

Du bist nicht in der Lage die Leistung der Lüfter zu addieren?


----------



## Bierverkoster (14. Februar 2011)

so ne formel hätte mir als anwort mehr geholfen:

Leistung (Watt) = Spannung (Volt) x Strom (Ampere)

...... habsch eben gegooglt

Edit: ha sry, hab ******* geschrieben, wattzahl steht ja schon beim lüfter dabei


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Februar 2011)

Warum nicht einfach _XX_ Watt + _XX_ Watt + _XX_ Watt .... rechnen?


----------



## exa (14. Februar 2011)

ja hastes denn nun???....

egal; 18 Lüfter gehen an einem Kanal maximal


----------



## Bierverkoster (14. Februar 2011)

jaaaa  ......hab scho das eine oder andere bier drinne...

okay, also reicht dann ein Y-kabel mit 9 verteilern 

eine frage noch:
in der beschreibung vom aquaero 5 steht
maximale leistung: dynamisch

wat heist das jetz wieder


----------



## exa (14. Februar 2011)

ei ein Kanal kann maximal 1,65 A ab, die gesamte Steuerung jedoch nur 5 A, aber 4x1,65A sind 6,6 A

ergo kann man nicht alle Kanäle gleichzeitig maximal belasten...



Shoggy schrieb:


> *@klcolombo:* natürlich kannst du deine Geräte auch selber steuern, aber wir verfolgen da eine ganz andere Idee. Du könntest auf der Fernbedienung eine einzelne Taste drücken, die dann ganz im Logitech Harmony Stil mehrere Aktionen auslöst. So könnte der Media-Player starten, dein Fernseher geht an und die Anlage stellt sich auf deine Wohlfühllautstärke ein. Dass das gemessen an der Gesamtzahl der Käufer nur wenige nutzen werden ist schon klar, aber es hatte auf den Preis des Geräts keinen maßgeblichen Einfluss, so dass wir es natürlich einbauen wenn wir damit auch ganz neue Käuferschichten erreichen können. Gerade dieses aquaero werden auch viele kaufen, die mit Wasserkühlung rein gar nichts am Hut haben.


jetz ist natürlich die Frage: wenn man ne Harmony hat, kann man mit der auch das Aquaero steuern???


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Februar 2011)

Die 1,65A wird man nur mit dem Wasserkühler erreichen.


----------



## Bierverkoster (14. Februar 2011)

exa schrieb:


> ei ein Kanal kann maximal 1,65 A ab, die gesamte Steuerung jedoch nur 5 A, aber 4x1,65A sind 6,6 A
> 
> ergo kann man nicht alle Kanäle gleichzeitig maximal belasten...



ich wollte auch nicht 9 lüfter an jeden kanal anbringen......bis jetzt nur 9 lüfter an einen kanal und 3 an einen zweiten kanal...... das dürfte das gerät dann ja wohl ohne probleme schaffen wenn ich das jetz richtig verstanden hab 

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach _XX_ Watt + _XX_ Watt + _XX_ Watt .... rechnen?



Weil man sicherheitshalber mit der Stromstärke (Ampere) rechnen sollte, sonst kommt noch jemand auf die Idee, dass sich die Belastung der Wandler 1:1 mit der Spannung senkt


----------



## Shoggy (15. Februar 2011)

Mit den Angaben der Hersteller für Lüfter wäre ich vorsichtig. Die stimmen nur selten. Wir haben bei uns auch schon Lüfter gehabt, die 3x mehr Strom geschluckt haben als angegeben...

@exa: jein, du müsstest im Prinzip die Signale der Originalfernbedienung lernen da die Sachen wie Tastatur usw. alle fest vergeben sind.


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2011)

och das ist kein Problem, solange man die Signale kennt, die Harmonys sind ja lernfähig...


----------



## Kampfgurke (15. Februar 2011)

ich hab da mal eine Frage zu dem neuen Auquaero.

kann ich damit 2 Pumpen (Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T) 12 Lüfter (jeweils 3 zusammengeschlossen also 4 Leitungen an den aquaero)  und 2 Durchflusssensoren steuern?

wie sieht es da dann mit der Wärmeentwicklung aus?


----------



## Shoggy (15. Februar 2011)

Wird eng, aber könnte gehen. Du brauchst auf jeden Fall den Wasserkühler und vor allem für jede Pumpe einen eigenen Kanal. Es bleiben dir also nur zwei Stück für die Lüfter über. Der zweite Durchflusssensor geht normalerweise über den ersten Kanal, womit du dann sogar noch einen weniger hättest...

Da macht es unterm Strich wohl deutlich mehr Sinn noch ein poweradjust 2 anzuschließen. Da hast du dann nochmal einen fünften Kanal und kannst dort auch den zweiten Durchflusssensor anschliessen ohne am aquaero was zu blockieren.


----------



## Bierverkoster (15. Februar 2011)

ab wann brauch ich eigentlich den passiv- bzw. wakü-kühler für das aquaero?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Februar 2011)

Sobald der Kanal/AE zu warm wird. 



Shoggy schrieb:


> Mit den Angaben der Hersteller für Lüfter wäre ich vorsichtig. Die stimmen nur selten. Wir haben bei uns auch schon Lüfter gehabt, die 3x mehr Strom geschluckt haben als angegeben...


Wenn man sich schon fast im Grenzbereich befindet, sollte man ehh die Stromstärke der eingesetzten Lüfter mal nachmessen.


----------



## Bierverkoster (15. Februar 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Sobald der Kanal/AE zu warm wird.



und wie merk ich das, gibt es da einen temperatursensor?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Februar 2011)

Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Hab noch kein AE5.  Aber zuerst schaltet das AE den Kanal auf 100% Leistung. Wenn der Kanal abgekühlt ist, dann regelt das Ae langsam wieder auf ursprung runter. Das geht mehrfach so. Und wenn das nicht reicht dann schaltet das AE ab einer gewissen Temperatur den Kanal ab. Irgendwie so hat das Stephan oder Sebastian von AC mal erklärt. Bei viel benötigter Leistung direkt den Wasserkühler dazu bestellen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (15. Februar 2011)

vor allem weil der wasserkühler diesen gewissen "yo dawg, i heard you like..." effekt hat


----------



## Onimicha (15. Februar 2011)

Ich muss mich ebenfalls outen: wie ich mit dem Aquaero 9 / 18 Lüfter steuern kann hab ich auch anscheinend noch nicht begriffen. 
Pro Kanal kann ich, sofern ich das richtig  verstanden habe max. 3 Lüfter steuern ?!? 4 habe ich zur Verfügung !?!  Brauche ich aber auch die Poweramps um die Lüfter mit ausreichen Saft betreiben zu können ?!? 
Mit einer Steuerung macht Regeln ja nur Spaß, wenn man sowohl (fast) lautlos , alsauch im Sommer "heisse" Systeme auf ein vernünftige Temperatur zurück bringen möchte.  Kommen die Lüfter noch auf ihre max. Umdrehungen wenn ich die Poweramps nutze ? Ich meine gelesen zu haben , dass volle 12V nicht mehr ankommen ?!? Aber die Steuerung funktioniert noch uneingeschränkt ?

Wenn ich den Aquaero mit dem Aquastream XT verbinden möchte , geht das über den Bus-Anschluss oder geht das nur über einen der Steuerkanäle ?

Wann brauche ich diesen "Zauberstecker"
und was an weiterer Zusatzausstattung um ein MoRa 3 richtig betreiben zu können ? WaKue für den Aquaero hab ich schon mal geplant... 

Zwei Systeme sollen mit einem MoRa 3 entlastet werden !

Ich hab dazu jetzt schon ne Menge gelesen, aber ne (all-inclusiv-) Zusammenstellung hab ich noch nicht entdeckt. Wer kann helfen ?


----------



## Shoggy (15. Februar 2011)

Das ist eigentlich relativ simpel. Du kannst wenn das aquaero 5 wassergekühlt ist dort maximal 5A bei 12V rausziehen, was also 60 Watt sind.

Pro Lüfterkanal stehen dir 1,65A zur Verfügung, was wiederum rund 20 Watt sind. Was du an die Kanäle anschließt ist relativ egal, so lange die Last nicht zu hoch ist. Das können mühelos auch mehr als drei Lüfter sein. Die Endstufen sind temperaturüberwacht und schalten bei 85°C voll durch (12V) um die Verlustleistung zu reduzieren. Kühlt sich die Endstufe auf 65°C ab (dauert teilweise nur Sekunden) wird wieder deine eigene Regelung aktiv. Sofern die Last generell zu hoch ist würde das dazu führen, dass die Lüfter, Pumpe oder was auch immer ständig hoch und runter geht in der Leistung. Ist die Last wiederum sogar so hoch, dass selbst beim Durchschalten die Temperatur noch weiter steigt, dann wird der Kanal bei 95°C deaktiviert um Schäden am aquaero zu vermeiden.

Wie du die 4 Lüfterkanäle also im Endeffekt belegst ist relativ egal so lange je Kanal nicht rund 20W überschritten werden bzw. die Gesamtlast aller Kanäle nicht 60W übersteigt.

Das power*adjust* 2 ist in Kombination mit dem aquaero 5 quasi als Erweiterung zu verstehen. Du kaufst dir dadurch im Prinzip noch einen weiteren Lüfterkanal mit bis zu 25W Leistung hinzu, einen weiteren Temperatursensoreingang sowie einen weiteren Anschluss für einen Durchflusssensor. Es lassen sich bis zu 6 poweradjust am aquaero anschließen. Das Gerät hat zudem keinen Voltagedrop! Das verwechselst du wahrscheinlich mit dem erwähnten power*amp*. Das ist ein relativ einfach gestrickter universeller Verstärker mit keinerlei Steuerungs- oder Überwachungsfunktionen. Das Teil macht z. B. Sinn wenn du einfach nur Leistung (bis 42W) brauchst und es keine Rolle spielt, dass 100% nur rund ~10,5V entsprechen.

Die aquastream XT kann nur per aquabus vom aquaero gesteuert werden da die ihren Strom ja schon direkt vom Netzteil bezieht und zudem über die Spannung auch gar nicht reguliert werden kann.
Das mit dem aquabus gilt auch für die anderen Geräte wie poweradjust, multiswitch oder tubemeter. Da das ein echtes Bussystem ist kannst du die völlig beliebig untereinander verkabeln. Also entweder per Y-Adapter oder von einem zum nächsten Gerät oder auch gemischt usw.

Der Zauberstecker (ich kanns bald nicht mehr hören...) heißt zumindest bei uns Zwischenstecker zur Spannungsstabilisierung, was es auch schon fast auf den Punkt bringt. Diesen Stecker brauchst du dann wenn bei deiner aquastream XT advanced oder ultra beim Systemstart die Lüfter nicht anlaufen bzw. nur kurz zucken. Hintergrund ist der, dass das Netzteil dann beim Systemstart evtl. nur für Millisekunden keine saubere Spannung ausgibt. Darauf hin wird im Prozessor der Pumpe ein Flag falsch gesetzt, was wiederum zur Folge hat, dass der Lüfterausgang deaktiviert wird. Unabhängig von der Lüftereinstellungen bekommt man diesen dann nur wieder an wenn man die Pumpe kurz vom Strom nimmt damit diese neu startet.

Die Pumpen bzw. Controller haben schon seit langer Zeit einen kleinen Kondensator, der die Stromzufuhr puffert um derartige Probleme zu vermeiden. Dennoch gibt es hin und wieder mal Kunden, die dieses Problem noch haben. Da kann dann der Zwischenstecker Abhilfe schaffen. Dieser hat ebenfalls einen Kondensator, der dann nochmals(!) puffert.

18 Lüfter am wassergekühlten aquaero sollten kein Thema sein sofern das keine Mega-Stromschlucker sind. Die Frage ist halt ob es dir reicht die auf 4 Kanäle zu verteilen. Wenn nicht hast du dann eben die Option per poweradjust 2 das ganze um einen oder noch mehr Kanäle zu erweitern. Oder eben per poweramp sofern dir ~10,5V als Maximum reichen, was ja eigentlich der Fall sein sollte denn sonst kann man sich das herunter regeln auch gleich sparen


----------



## Onimicha (15. Februar 2011)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten  - das hat mich schon wieder ein Stück weitergebracht !


----------



## andrew (18. Februar 2011)

Ist schon bekannt ab wann es die neue AquaSuite verfügbar sein wird?

mfg Andrew


----------



## Shoggy (18. Februar 2011)

Die neue aquasuite wird erst mit der Auslieferung des aquaero 5 verfügbar sein, was Mitte März ist. Da wir uns derzeit auf das aquaero 5 konzentrieren wird in der neuen aquasuite auch von Anfang an nicht alles drin sein.


----------



## Black Goblin (20. Februar 2011)

Shoggy schrieb:


> [...] wird in der neuen aquasuite auch von Anfang an nicht alles drin sein.



Och menno ... 


"Gesegnet sei der mit genug Tee im Haus" ...


----------

